# Re: Some advice please



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm new to all this and could really do with some help and some people to chat to going through the same thing.

I'm 36 years old...and my Fiance is 47 so feel time is not on our side!

The clinic says we have 'unexplained infertility', although my Fiance's sperm is on the low side and my periods are anything from day 28 to 38.

We have had two cycles of IUI, unstimulated and these were unsuccessful.  We decided to have unstimulated as my sister had twins after using Clomid, they were premature and she lost one after giving birth, it was 3 months old and she's still suffering from depression, so I'm very anxious about multiple birth risks.  

I do now feel I should try a stimulated cycle of IUI as we only have one funded one left.  I'm very worried about the risk of multiple birth, and am unsure whether to try IVF instead.

I'd really like to chat with someone who has been through both of these procedures and whether IVF has bad side affects and how to manage doing the injections yourself etc.  I'd be having my first cycle at the end of January at the Eastbourne Clinic.  

If anyone else is at the Eastbourne clinic and is going through either of these please can you get in touch.  I'd really appreciate it as at the moment I feel lost to know what to do.

Thanks so much x


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi cmj 

With my son we done 9 months of clomid and That failed but it did bring up my progesterone levels.  
We have unexplained fertility to hubby's all fine the only thing they found was my progesterone levels were very low, so after all those months of clomid we went straight onto iui medicated (must say I found it hard to inject first few day but after that it got easier) and we was lucky enough it worked 1st time.  
But now we are trying for baby no 2 went straight back to iui but we are on our 4th cycle 1 got canceled as had far to many follicles, I'm currently in the 2ww after this they have recommended we move onto ivf if this cycle doesn't work again.  But with any fertility treatment there is a risk of twins ect this is why most clinics now have changed there rules our clinic will only allows 2 follicles over 14mm as they don't want to risk triplets ect.  
If you would like to chat at all pm me hope this helps


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi cmj,
I've done 2 lots of medicated iui. Both times I had 3 follicles at 18mm. My husbands sperm sample was excellent They always said I was at risk of multiples but it's the game you play with fertility treatment. Unfortunately both cycles were negative. Each time we have an iui and they say about the multiples it does make you worry etc ( especially as I would be happy with just one child) but my husband and I just say we will cross that bridge as and when we get a positive result which we never have. 
Like sas06 said injecting isn't too bad. Some r painful, others you don't feel a thing. 
Read through the other topics though as not everyone on medicated iui produce multiple follicles
Hope this helps. God luck


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

*good luck


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

Thank you so much for your kind replies.  I think perhaps as my Fiance's sperm is low maybe iui isn't the best course of action.  The consultant didn't suggest it, I just asked for it, as would prefer to try this before ivf as the most natural.

Multiple birth just scares the hell out of me because of seeing what happened to my sister... but time is getting on for us. 

Thank you and good luck on your journeys   

Claire x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi CMJ. 

I have been worried about multiples as well. My first medicated cycle I got 1 follicle and on the 2nd cycle with the same meds I got 2 follicles  Both have been unsuccessful. The way I have been thinking about it is that success rates of IUI are around 20% so even if they are more then one follicle the chance of both taking is low. Even if there is more then 1 follicle there is now guarantee that every follicle will release an egg. 

I am sure you consultant will aim for one follicle. If you go down the IVF track then they will return one embryo only. Good luck with what ever path you go down.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Dojiejo

Thank you for your reply- that's a good way to think of it and you have massively helped me with our decision.. thank you.. 

Good luck with your journey 

Claire xx


----------

